# Tippy dam high water pictures



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Took the wife and kids down to tippy to show them the flood gate open 

























































And what do we run into on the way home?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks PD for the photos!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Sitting here looking at flow charts dos Not do what Those pic's just did!!
WOW- Thanks for That.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I've never seen it her running that high. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

and that is only one flood gate open huh?

Amazing what the rain gods can do.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool pics
thx for puttin em up!


----------

